# Fiamma security door handle problem



## lotty (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, guys and gals.
I have a fiamma security door handle fitted to my habitation door of the van. (one of those that you can use as a handle and then folds over as a lock).
i have never used it in the 3 years we have had the van but with going to France I was thinking it maybe a useful security measure to start using. At the moment it only stays in 2 of the 3 positions. 1. Folded away and 2. as a handle. When I try to lock it into possition 3 for locking over the door the lock won't click up to lock.
I have tried WD40 and giving it a good push up and down and it does go in a little further but not quite enough to lock.
Does anyone know if they are easy to take apart to clean or check for rust etc? (I don't have any instructions with it as already on the van when I bought her) or if it could need a new lock? 
Thanks in advance
Lotty
:wave:


----------



## Sparks (Apr 27, 2012)

Post Deleted


----------



## kenspain (Apr 27, 2012)

Lotty  don,t force it my friends here was the same had to push it hard in to lock it then one day he could no unlock it and had to get it cut of the lock had jammed by keep forcing the door to  close


----------



## lotty (Apr 27, 2012)

Sparks said:


> Someone didn't think it through before fitting ours:
> View attachment 5369
> *As an after thought, have you tried putting it in the closed position with the door open? Just to see if it does work? Don't end up locking it with the door open and not being able to unlock it again though.* :danger:
> 
> ...



Good idea, I hadn't thought of that. Thanks, will try that.


----------



## lotty (Apr 27, 2012)

Sparks said:


> Someone didn't think it through before fitting ours:
> View attachment 5369
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wints (Apr 30, 2012)

I've fitted one of these.  After a winter of rain, hail, & snow I had to remove the lot to free up it's workings.  The locking pin locates into a hole, and the whole kit gets bunged up with crud.  Lots & lots of WD40 couldn't shift it whilst still in situ.  I had to scrape the crud away.  An easy job which took about an hour.
I used the same method to free one for a fellow motorhomer whilst on a site in Spain.

regards
Allen


----------



## David & Ann (Apr 30, 2012)

Quite easy to fit. Marking the holes for drilling is the important bit. I have it the opposite way to Sparks as seen in the picture.

Now to the real problem. That is my third one fitted. The first two I have had to saw off as I could not get it unlocked. The lever that you pull down always jammed, when I returned after my winter holiday. I tried everything to get the lever down, WD40, sanding, filing and sheer force with a chain pulling downwards. I really cannot help, infact, I would be grateful if someone would advice me for the next one I fit.


----------



## fishy & Nina (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi Lotty,

We've had them on all our vans and, as above, had the same problems.

Every year I use WD40 to free the mechanism but it takes time and patience - some WD, a bit of jiggling (me as well as the lock / handle), a bit more WD and so on.  Once it is all free, use a thicker oil to lubricate - jiggle again (sounds like a menu now.......) to get the oil in and around and hopefully it will last some time.

WD40 is good at freeing things but dries up very quickly hence the thicker oil.

Hope this helps
ian


----------



## Bigpeetee (Apr 30, 2012)

I use PTFE spray on all my locks, works a treat and doesn't dry out so quick.

Remember WD40  was that it was Water Dispersant for 40 days

If you ever sprayed on distributor caps, after about 6 weeks you'd do it again!!

Mine hasn't got the rubber handle and was very stiff at first, then regular use and PTFE spray means it's in 100% order.


----------

